# Child allowance in Spain



## kellseye (May 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Spanish citizens receive child allowance and to what degree?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know if you and your children become residents of Spain, they're not entitled to child allowance from the UK. I havent even asked whether I'd get it here, I doubt it.

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kellseye said:


> Can anyone tell me if Spanish citizens receive child allowance and to what degree?


Yes they do, they get an amount for the first child and then I think lesser amounts per child after that. Dont know the figures though.


----------



## kellseye (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, I did ask one local who told me that Spanish people get around 2000 euros for the first child but nothing after that. He didn't know if there was any allowances for subsequent children.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kellseye said:


> Thanks, I did ask one local who told me that Spanish people get around 2000 euros for the first child but nothing after that. He didn't know if there was any allowances for subsequent children.


Yes but dont get "citizen" mixed up with "resident"


----------

